# One of my little girls is acting funny???



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

If anyone has any advice what is going on...she sits by herself all fluffed up with her tail up in the air almost like she is trying to lay an egg. This happened once before and after watching her what seemed like hours she layed an egg but it was a yoke in a soft sack?? Am I doing something wrong? I feed her the best of crumbles from Tractor Supply store. It's suppose to have everything they need and everyday I give them an extra treet. (watermellon, bread, corn, tomatoes etc.) I did see her eat and drink water tonight but I had to pick her up and put her in the coop tonight. I.m afraid to check in the morning?? Help?? Jen


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Can you keep her inside with you? Or is she already roosting? It sounds like she could be egg bound again. Can you palate her abdomen to see?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Need a little more info ...


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, more information!! What is palate her abdomen? Never had chickens before! She is in her coop already tonight...I could have brought her in?? Answer please!! Jen


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm sorry, it was palpate her abdomen. It just means gently feel her abdomen for what feels like an egg maybe stuck inside. You had mentioned previous experience with difficulty. Being fluffed up and alone are not good things for a chicken to be doing. They generally mean trouble - she's in trouble.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

How so ........


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I will feel it in her belly?? Then what? This is the second time...the first time it came out all soft, sack like, with a yoke inside... After...instantly she was all better? I'll let you know how she is in the morning. This might sound stupid but if its stuck can you crack it some how? Will this be the norm for her? I'd hate to see her always suffer!? Jen


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Let's just see what the morning brings. She might be right as rain by then.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks!! Will do... Jen


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Let's just see what the morning brings. She might be right as rain by then.


We can hope ...


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Sounds like production chicks. The soft white egg shell. Are the other chickens avoiding or picking on her?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Jen, it will help to familiarize yourself with a chickens anatomy, I'll post some pics that may help you see where the problem lies.. The egg sits up higher than in the "abdomen", also they have a very unique digestive system, and the reproductive system may surprise many folks as to how they "work"... 

Cogburn


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

She (Eggy) made it threw the night...I don't know if she layed it this morning or if she passed the slimmy egg yoke sack during the night?? (they all tried to eat it the first time) Enough information of that!! Can't thank you all enough for just being there to offer help! Gives me a little confidence...off to clean the coop! Jen


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

teddy said:


> Sounds like production chicks. The soft white egg shell. Are the other chickens avoiding or picking on her?


 Sorry, but what does that mean? They don't avoid her but they don't pick on her either?? When this was happening she just sat off by herself. Now she is mixed right in with them all. Eatting and drinking well... What is the cause of the soft white egg shell? Thanks and I'll be waiting for your answer...really Thanks! Jen


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Thanks for all the info!*



cogburn said:


> Jen, it will help to familiarize yourself with a chickens anatomy, I'll post some pics that may help you see where the problem lies.. The egg sits up higher than in the "abdomen", also they have a very unique digestive system, and the reproductive system may surprise many folks as to how they "work"...
> 
> Cogburn


 Lots of info there! I was never good in Science! Very interesting...Jen


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice illustrations, Cogburn. What's the book they are from?


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Mamachickof14 said:


> Sorry, but what does that mean? They don't avoid her but they don't pick on her either?? When this was happening she just sat off by herself. Now she is mixed right in with them all. Eatting and drinking well... What is the cause of the soft white egg shell? Thanks and I'll be waiting for your answer...really Thanks! Jen


If they avoid her or pick on her, driving her away from the flock she is sick. Not a good thing. Nature preys on the weak. Instinct takes over so the flock does not get preyed upon. Keeping her separate from the flock.

Production chicks from the hatchery. Bread to produce eggs quickly. She is just starting out laying. Developing her egg maker. She should be OK. Just a moderate amount of high protein feed. Life cycle is quicker with production bread chicks.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Just sharing.... That's how I roll..


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

It's Chikens Magazine..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Just curious for my own benefit as well as others. There's an old vet saying ...

They don't care how much ya know, until they know how much ya care. 

Interesting thought, no?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

This may help some as an option.. Electric net fence... That's cool right there...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Chicken Magazine! Who'd a thunk it! Now I have a new mission in life. Wow! BTW, cute feet, Cog. I thought they'd be feathered. Lol


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes mam... There's some just as dry as a bone... And some that truly live & Love with animals, I worked for a Vet as a teen... Many moons ago grasshoppah... Had a thought once of possibly going that direction myself. Then the accident.. I remember she went on vacation once and had a "replacement" for a week. He could care less about the animals or the people. I'm a people person always have been never met a stranger. Its very important.. To be on Boths level. My opinion. I love all animals.. Have saved a bunch and some I couldn't.. But still tried.. I lived it. & Loved it. No means an expert on anything, but I offer help if I can truly help. Something looked at from more than one set of eyes, at different angles, is always best. No need to be pushy, or ugly just because you can.. This world is full of ugly... Like a rockin chair it gives ya sumpin to do but you don't get very far. 

Cogburn


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. It's afternoon here and she is still doing fine. She must be a late bloomer...the others have been laying awesome eggs for over a month!! I'll check again tonight! Jen


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Good deal she's ok ! Good luck to y'all !


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Any interest in homeopathics? I might be able to come up with a remedy to address this that you could buy at a health food store. If you're interested...


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Glad she is okay! I hate clicking on the sick bird threads, but I have to learn sometime.


----------

